# WANTED SECURE UNIT/ SHOWROOM/ PREMISES FOR CAR STORAGE- OXFORDSHIRE/SOUTH EAST AREA



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

any thing about please pm me. must be very secure, looking at storage around 10 cars.


----------



## Crick (Jun 15, 2014)

PM sent (I think) regarding storage 
Cheers
Darren


----------

